# primeros en america latina!



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

CALIDAD Y DISTRIBUCIÓN GRATUITA DE TEXTOS ESCOLARES EN ESCUELAS PÚBLICAS
Primeros en América Latina
Educación peruana comienza a remontar déficit, afirma minitro
Javier Sota Nadal


El Perú ocupa en la actualidad, seguramente, el primer lugar en América Latina en lo que respecta a textos escolares, consideró ayer el ministro de Educación, Javier Sota Nadal.
"Hablamos de textos que han sido repartido en forma gratuita a toda la primaria, y hasta el tercer año de secundaria; se trata de textos de primer nivel entregados en 2004 y 2005, que ubican a las escuelas peruanas en primer lugar en la región."
En representación del Ministerio de Educación, Sota Nadal suscribió ayer un convenio con la Fundación Solaris, que tiene como objetivo rehabilitar mil 36 escuelas de Puno, Cusco, Apurímac, Arequipa, Lambayeque y La Libertad.


"La educación está saliendo de sus problemas gracias a la atención que reciben aspectos como la lectura, escritura y matemáticas." "Estamos creando una serie de condiciones que nos hacen tener esperanza en que, tras una caída prolongada en la calidad educativa, ahora remontaremos el déficit", manifestó, tras la firma del acuerdo que beneficiará a 205 mil niños y a 7 mil 500 maestros. Este convenio es una de las múltiples acciones ejecutadas por el sector Educación para rehabilitar la infraestructura de las escuelas públicas y dotarlas de equipamiento básico.


Durante los tres años que tendrá vigencia el convenio suscrito, brindaremos especial atención a los niveles de educación inicial, primaria y secundaria en la modalidad básica, especial y alternativa, detalló Sota Nadal.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esto es digno de destacar !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es hora de ponerle mucha prioridad a la educacion. Esta es la clave para cambiar el pais.


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

muy buena noticia


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pense que trataba de otra cosa este thread al leer el titulo, pero que bueno que se realice esto...


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

hay ke llenarnosd e gusto ke eso suceda mas aun en el sector educacion señores


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que me agrada es que va dirigido a los sectores de escasos recursos...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Qué bien: somos los primeros en esparcir miles de textos en escuelas llenas de niños que no tienen ganas ni de leer lo que llevan escrito en la camiseta. Mirando el asunto con realismo, para esos infantes alienados por la televisión esos libros no son otra cosa que ladrillos indigestos. Con esas medidas tecnocráticas de llenar cientos de estanterías a las que no acude nadie no se va a producir el "deseado" incremento de lectores, el amor a la lectura o la mejora en la comprensión de un escrito de dificultad media. 

Pensemos en esto.

Todo se explica por la decadencia de nuestra atmósfera cultural. Es sabido que el predominio de la imagen y lo inmediato se ha convertido en un síntoma mundial de la economía de mercado y el consumismo. La reflexión y la lectura tienen que ceder ante la seducción de la imagen, lo audiovisual y tantos productos ultrapublicitados que ayudan a fomentar las pasiones y el deseo consumista dejando relegado, empobreciendo, la capacidad de raciocinio, observación y la _vita contemplativa_ en general. El Perú también ha caído desde hace mucho en este mar contaminante de la _imago_: El **** simbolicus (hombre que simboliza y descifra) ha sido reemplazado por el **** videns (Hombre que ve). Por algo le resultó tan fácil a una dictadura someter a un pueblo, por la simple razón de que este andaba embobado por la televisión: sólo reaccionaba ante la imagen, el escandalo, y era incapaz de detenerse a reflexionar, criticar, de preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Qué pasa aquí?. Podemos llegar a la afirmación de que nuestra verdadera "atmósfera cultural" esta cubierta por la imagen, lo vulgar, lo sensiblero y la técnica. El libro no tiene espacio en una juventud que ha tenido como niñera la pantalla de televisión y que ve como requisitos del éxito aprender computación, ingles y tener una carrera rentable: nada más. "Filosofía" de sobrevivencia y egoísmo al tope. Así no puede levantarse un país que necesita de un proyecto conjunto de todos los peruanos. Lo único que se tiene es división, autodestrucción, atracción por lo vulgar, falta de orgullo, racismo y estupidez globalizada.

El problema de insertar la cultura del libro en nuestra sociedad es que se estaría yendo contra el flujo. Los buenos libros transmiten el pensamiento, el gusto refinado, la historia, el sentido crítico. Capacidades que, desde el punto de vista actual, no sirven para nada. Un niño ve como entretenimiento un videojuego en línea, el chat, o la televisión, cosas mucho más atractivas y estimulantes de nuestra sensibilidad más primitiva que una buena novela de Gogol o Chesterton, lecturas que para muchos llegan a ser una verdadera tortura. Leer un libro de Historia, Filosofía o un ensayo de los grandes autores no pasa de ser un _hobby_, porque lo verdaderamente “útil” es aprender una carrera técnica lo antes posible. En el hogar (lugar sumamente peligroso), la madre se la pasa viendo telenovelas, el padre no existe, el único libro en casa suele ser una biblia, y, en la vida escolar, el alumno aprende a detestar la escritura porque se limita a copiar y copiar lo que el profe dicta. Un tipo de doce años que sea lector fiel en un ambiente como el que pintamos: es un marciano, francamente.

Modificar el ambiente cultural, influir en la psique contaminada de los jóvenes... Tareas sumamente dificiles que requieren proyectos serios, reestructurar el sistema educativo, modificar la función de los medios, hacer frente a las influencias nefastas de la sociedad.. buff, y tantos otros dilemas. Lo peor es que ni siquiera empezamos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Qué bien: somos los primeros en esparcir miles de textos en escuelas llenas de niños que no tienen ganas ni de leer lo que llevan escrito en la camiseta. Mirando el asunto con realismo, para esos infantes alienados por la televisión esos libros no son otra cosa que ladrillos indigestos. Con esas medidas tecnocráticas de llenar cientos de estanterías a las que no acude nadie no se va a producir el "deseado" incremento de lectores, el amor a la lectura o la mejora en la comprensión de un escrito de dificultad media.
> 
> Pensemos en esto.
> 
> ...


Oye francamente que eres un espeso, es una excelente idea esto de los libros, ademas que se refieren a textos escolares, cuando yo estudiaba en la primaria, habia muchos niños, mejor dicho la gran mayoria que no podian comprarse ni siquiera un escuela nueva, y creeme tenian muchas ganas de estudiar, asi que tenian que pedirse prestado o de lo contrario conseguirse ediciones antiquisimas y desactualizadas. Asi que aplaudo esta labor del gobierno, asi se despierta el interes de los niños.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno pues ImmanuelKant, tienes la opcion de irte del Peru si no te gusta como esta.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me gusta esta noticia, que se siga apoyando la educación, a pesar de ciertos comentarios negativos propalados.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye francamente que eres un espeso, es una excelente idea esto de los libros, ademas que se refieren a textos escolares, cuando yo estudiaba en la primaria, habia muchos niños, mejor dicho la gran mayoria que no podian comprarse ni siquiera un escuela nueva, y creeme tenian muchas ganas de estudiar, asi que tenian que pedirse prestado o de lo contrario conseguirse ediciones antiquisimas y desactualizadas. Asi que aplaudo esta labor del gobierno, asi se despierta el interes de los niños.


¿Espeso?¿ Te parece espeso todo el que critique con razones o que este en desacuerdo con algún hecho de la política actual? Supongo que estoy en un foro de discusión, en el cual las divergencias y debates deberían estar permanentemente. Si prefieres decir “viva, viva” a toda noticia que se publique es tu problema. Yo, mientras tanto, ejerzo mi libertad de expresión y de crítica. Si no te da la mente para lo que escribo o te parece un “rollazo” simplemente mira al siguiente mensaje y punto.


Sobre los niños pobres "que tienen muchas ganas de _estudiar_" Aquí hay una clara confusión entre el "amor al conocimiento" que, a primera vista, parece dar a entender esa palabra y "el estudio como forma de llegar al mercado laboral" que, en realidad, es lo que tiene en la cabeza ese niño cuando manifiesta sus ansias por educarse. Si tu te pones a revisar las estadísticas o, tal vez como yo, has estudiado en uno de esos colegios de cuarta que construyó Fujimori, te habrás dado cuenta que, entre la inmensa mayoría de alumnos, leer o escuchar atentamente las lecciones del deshidratado profesor no pasan de ser experiencias que invitan al bostezo o exclamar “!qué rollazo!” cuando se tratan temas algo profundos. Simplemente, no tienen ni interés, ni estímulos para acercarse al mundo libresco o a los conocimientos; desde siempre relacionan a estos con el aburrimiento. El hecho de que un estado atiborre las estanterías de la escuela con libritos de lengua, matemática, ciencias naturales y etc, no es más que una forma de ocultar la incompetencia de las altas esferas administrativas, en lo que corresponde a educación y formación de valores, para modificar decisivamente el comportamiento de los menores, que es unánime: el rechazo y el tedio que les provocan esas filas de libros que no tocarán, salvo para aprobar uno que otro examen.

Cuando verificamos esa triste realidad, la explicación de la gran dicha que sienten los chibolos cuando llegan las vacaciones se vuelve más diáfana que nunca: al fin se libran de las clases, de esos rollazos que se mandaba el profe. Si fuera por ellos, dejarían de ir a la escuela para siempre. Sin embargo, cuando voltean a ver su realidad, cuando piensan en el futuro, en el país tan desahuciado en el que viven y en las escasas posibilidades de conseguir empleo, entonces, el miedo a sufrir como los mayores, la idea de que es necesario terminar la escuela para luego ir al instituto o a la universidad se convierte en la verdadera causa, o amenaza, para continuar en un salón de clase. En resumen: el miedo al futuro. Aquellos chicos que no pueden estudiar por x razones saben que los años próximos se les vuelven oscuros e inciertos si no consiguen entrar en el sistema educativo, de ahí esa ansia por "educarse", de obtener la secundaria completa y, tal vez , estudios superiores para llenar el curriculum.

Claro, luego pueden olvidarse de todo lo que aprendieron en la escuela, tampoco les interesará haber recibido una educación mediocrísima: lo que vale es pasar el año y entrar al mercado laboral.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajajaja me parece que has expuesto tus sentimientos de cuando eras chibolo y esperabas con ansia el recreo... como todo niño creo sea de la escuela que sea...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

J Block said:


> Bueno pues ImmanuelKant, tienes la opcion de irte del Peru si no te gusta como esta.


Qué puedo responder a esto... Lo mismo me diría un imbécil cuando vea mi casa quemándose y a mi familia en el interior


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno volviendo al tema, tengo una nota relacionada a esto, en el boletín de mi universidad salió que TK la banda de rock Peruana logró implementar una nueva biblioteca más gracias al aporte de los jóvenes estudiantes de varias universidades, que donaron un libro en buen estado para poder ver el concierto en los anfiteatros de cada universidad.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Limosnas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pero porque dices que esta mal que el estado regale libros escolares a los niños, es una forma de hacer mas accesible la educacion a estos, ahora ultimo los colegios estatales cuentan con asesoria sicologica a padres e hijos, el problema del desgano de los niños para estudiar viene de casa, todo se origina en el hogar, nosotros somos el resultado de nuestra niñez, si un niño viene de un hogar miserable pues logico que no va a tener ni el mas minimo interes por el estudio, pienso que este tipo de acciones ayudan bastante, y dado que la mayoria de niños pobres vienen de hogares destrozados, las terapias sicologicas no vendrian nada mal, en eso tambien se esta avanzando.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Qué puedo responder a esto... Lo mismo me diría un imbécil cuando vea mi casa quemándose y a mi familia en el interior


Tu no haces nada por el pais, solo criticas y criticas por las puras. Cualquier cosa que se hace tu criticas, cualquier cosita. Que si ponen un monumento, que porque se ha hecho, que los vandalos van a malograrlo. Que se hacen escuelas, que no, que esta mal. Eres el tipico peruano que no esta contento con nada. Eso no es ser inconforme, es ser ESPESO. Tu crees que estas aportando algo a tu pais con palabras? 

Despierta! Las palabras se las lleva el viento...todititas. 

Si quieres hacer algo por tu pais empieza por ti mismo, cambia tu pesimismo por optimismo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Limosnas.


Ves? Que te digo, TODO esta mal para ti, nada esta bien. Asi mejor vete pues, tu pesimismo se contagia...al final mas daño le haces al pais. 

Un pais necesita optimismo para salir adelante.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Limosnas....??? oye pero estas "limosnas" como las llamas van a dar frutos, muchos niños de escasos recursos dan loquesea por estudiar y ser alguien, yo aplaudo que el estado y gente como la banda TK apoyen causas tan nobles como esta.


----------

